# HELP...Printer sharing between MAC and XP



## Kenk_1998 (Apr 10, 2001)

If you have a printer on an XP system, can you access the printer from a MAC on the same peer to peer network? Is it hard to set it up?


----------



## Firediver (Jun 25, 2002)

That depends on a few things.
What MAC OS are you running? What make/model of printer?
There may need to be printer postscript files needed in order for the MAC to see the printer.
Using OSX would be the easiest to use.
Keep us posted.


----------



## gag1usa (May 24, 2003)

I've read the messages concerning sharing a printer connected to a PC so that you can print on it from a Mac. There's a greeeat step by step article in June's MacWorld Magazine in the secrets column on page 98 that explains the software part of it. My question is what hardware do I need to connect the Mac to my PC? Cables, servers, ethernet ports....?


----------

